# Ziggy Stardust :)



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

12 weeks...










14 weeks...



















18 weeks...










5 months...










6 months..










7 months...










8 months...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hes lovely wheres he from?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What a stunning kitten and i adore the name Ziggy Stardust, thats perfect.


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you, I think so too (I'm bordering on being obsessed with him I think!)

We got him from a lady in Chesterfield - she's not a registered breeder, so he hasn't got papers but we never wanted a 'show cat' anyhow. I just love the breed!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Vikkineal said:


> Thank you, I think so too (I'm bordering on being obsessed with him I think!)
> 
> We got him from a lady in Chesterfield - she's not a registered breeder, so he hasn't got papers but we never wanted a 'show cat' anyhow. I just love the breed!


He is gorgeous looking lad real shame hes not registered though as it doesnt cost much to register them it could mean she is breeding from cats that were never meant to breed for one reason or another.

Chesterfields not too far from me.

Hes a lovely boy though.


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Hes lovely wheres he from?


I've just looked at your website and your cats are gorgeous!


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> He is gorgeous looking lad real shame hes not registered though as it doesnt cost much to register them it could mean she is breeding from cats that were never meant to breed for one reason or another.
> 
> Chesterfields not too far from me.
> 
> Hes a lovely boy though.


She only had the one girl who lived with her at home. I guess 'breeder' isn't the right term as she didn't have multiple litters - just this set. She was planning on keeping Ziggy (then known as Muffin) but his mum didn't like him being around.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

s is my cream point as a kitten .


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Vikkineal said:


> I've just looked at your website and your cats are gorgeous!


Arrh thankyou,last year i was letting resistered kittens go for £250 i bet you paid more than that for little ziggy.


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Arrh thankyou,last year i was letting resistered kittens go for £250 i bet you paid more than that for little ziggy.


No, he was only £150.

We came across him on Pets 4 Homes - initially we were going to get a rescue cat but my partner is (was) allergic so we needed a shorthaired one - and my partner wanted a white one and I quite fancied a little ginger one - a bit to specific for a rescue cat I guess, which is why we ended up looking online.

I see your point about the problems about breeding from unregistered cats and I guess there are some people out there who just breed cats endlessly for a bit of extra money, but he's healthy and we never intended on breeding from him - as much as I'd love another kitten!

He's being neutered on Thursday...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats really surprised me on the price.Usually they go for silly prices and sold far too early.


Well i hope you stick around so we can see more of him


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I was shocked about the price too if I'm honest! But she was a lovely lady, genuinely saddened that her Coco didn't get on with him.

Anyhow, thank you and if i manage to convince my partner to allow me another kitten when Ziggy's a little more grown up, I'll know where to look


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

That is one very pretty kitten! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ziggy is stunning :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ziggy is a gorgeous bundle of fluff, he has a very cute face :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a gorgeous boy, and i just love his name._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _what a gorgeous boy, and i just love his name._


Can you remember 'britishshorthairbabies' on here? they got a kitten not so long back and they called him the same named they also had gene genie


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I'm sure there was a BSH called Ziggy Stardust at the NEC cat show? or am I mistaken?!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh how beautiful!


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

monkeymummy32 said:


> I'm sure there was a BSH called Ziggy Stardust at the NEC cat show? or am I mistaken?!


And there we were thinking we were the only couple to have a Ziggy Stardust 0 lol. Even though I'm not allowed another kitten (working on it) my partner and I have agreed that our next boy will be called Keith (Moon).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> I'm sure there was a BSH called Ziggy Stardust at the NEC cat show? or am I mistaken?!


Mounsey's Khancoban Ziggy Stardust....Black Silver Spotted adult bsh female.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Mounsey's Khancoban Ziggy Stardust....Black Silver Spotted adult bsh female.


Glad I'm not imaging it then!


----------



## Kiansmummy (Jan 13, 2013)

What a Gorgeous cat. Makes me want one . And I love the name ziggy stardust!x


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

A couple more of Ziggy Stardust...


----------

